# Best frame assembly jig?



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm looking for a frame assembly jig capable of being used with shallow, medium, and deep frames. Kelley sells one that I've used a few times but don't consider it to be very efficient. Does anyone know of a frame jig that is easier and more efficient to use?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I make my own. Designed for the frame to fit over the jig. With a bunge cord that goes around it. At this time I don't do shallows. But you could make it work for them to. Base box is like 6" tall second box is about 2-1/2 tall when I do deeps both boxes are together.with four scrape piece of wood on the inside corners holding the two boxes together.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I made my own also, but Mann Lake sells one that looks like it would work. Not sure if it is any different than Kelley's or not.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page27.html#WW-196


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have made both type. The first was on the lines of the photo the one I currently use is smaller so the ends fit on the outside of the box.


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

My-smokepole said:


> I have made both type. The first was on the lines of the photo the one I currently use is smaller so the ends fit on the outside of the box.


http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm

This is the one I use


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

We made a forty frame version, designed to do deeps and mediums.
Used this video to design ours.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULR8F5TBcqQ


----------



## Munson (Mar 16, 2014)

This is the one I built (my old tools dot com). Works great. Sto's with the boxes off season.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

mine is like this "ross type" the box that davpress shows above.. it is simple, but it must be made with accuracy. different brands of frames will change the dimensions slightly. i added a 1 1/2 inch shallow groove, up and down to one of the inside ends next to the thru board. this makes it easier to remove the finished frames.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I tried one of those frame jigs. Waste of time IMO. Maybe it was just the jig I was using, but I could slam the same amount of frames together in less time. Now, I just have my interns assemble the woodenware.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I made one like THIS. Download the plans  Here.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I tried one of those frame jigs. Waste of time IMO. Maybe it was just the jig I was using, but I could slam the same amount of frames together in less time. Now, I just have my interns assemble the woodenware.


How quick can you do 10 frames without a jig, Mr. Beeman? I've been considering ditching the jig. It takes me about 6-7 minutes to run 10 frames through my jig.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

jwcarlson said:


> How quick can you do 10 frames without a jig, Mr. Beeman? I've been considering ditching the jig. It takes me about 6-7 minutes to run 10 frames through my jig.


I know that building frames with a jig is much faster for me. I spend less time picking up and setting down the glue bottle or staple gun when the end bars for all the frames are standing in place.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

ralittlefield said:


> I know that building frames with a jig is much faster for me. I spend less time picking up and setting down the glue bottle or staple gun when the end bars for all the frames are standing in place.


I'm thinking about making a little holder to hold 20 end bars at a time. Glue them on top and bottom while they're stacked, then assemble. But the glue always ends up a mess when I've done the mass gluing. Now I just go up and down the rows of end bars.

But if anything can save me a a bit of time, I'm all for it.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Jig? 
I do them in sets of 5 frames at a time and can assemble 10 frames in 6 minutes. 100 frames in less than an hour but call it an hour.

I set the 5 top bars bottom up. 
Then I take ten sides and glue the tops and bottoms all stacked together. Run my finger on the glue to spread it around good on one end, then do the other. 
Then I put the sides into the tops and pop the bottom rails on. 
Staple the bottoms, flip the 5 frames at once and staple the tops. 

Fiddling with a jig will slow me down imo.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

I built one of the type that the board slides in and out on the inside, like Lburou posted above. Holds 20 at a time.
I do the tops first, glue & two staples. Then I take a fat tip marker and mark across the tops with the year color so I know what year they are made. Although this year I use black.
Flip the whole jig then glue and staple the bottoms.
Pull the boards, lift the jig, either use them or run bailing twine through them and hang them from nails up in the rafters of my shop.
Works great, especially if you can find someone else that needs frames assembled, invite them over and do yours and theirs, with two people stapling it goes pretty fast.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

jwcarlson said:


> I'm thinking about making a little holder to hold 20 end bars at a time.


 Sounds like a frame jig.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

I bought a 10 frame from Brushy, but wound up using its dimensions etc to build a 20 frame jig. Wound up taking about the same time but feel like a boss flipping out 20 frames.


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

davpress said:


> http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm
> 
> This is the one I use


I made that one and works just fine. My son and i had fun assembling frames with it.


----------

